# Flower stem turning brown



## Marc (Feb 19, 2011)

One of my paphs has two buds on it currently. One of the flower sterms is turning brown halfway between the flower and the plant. It's a section of about 4 cm which is changing from green to brown and the surface of the affected area looks a bit dried. :sob:

The plant recently joined my collection so maybe something happened during transport and that specific stem also got a nice bump when someone was moving a bucket through the house.

Anything I can do or just pray to the gods that the damage isn't critical and the flower is wasted? Luckily there is another bud on this plant but I'd rather have it with two flowers.

Should I support the stem with a stick or something?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2011)

:sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2011)

can you post a photo?


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> can you post a photo?



Will do tomorrow


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2011)

My guess is that, unfortunately, when a stem starts drying in the middle, it will continue to deteriorate. Still, you can stake it and try to keep the stem straight.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2011)

Do as Dot says. Most likely the flower will desicate as well from the lack of water getting to it. A good wack on a stiff flower stem as you pass by can and will give you this. Trust me, I've done it before.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 19, 2011)

That doesn't sound good from the description. Usually some other types of orchids can recover from such a thing, but Paphs and Phrags are a bit more delicate.


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

I've taken a piece of stiff gardening wire and set it up so that it supports the stem a couple of cm's below the bud.

Here's a picture of the affected area:







And here's the bud that's on the affected stem:






I hope it won't fall of.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like a hirsutissimum in trouble, is it?


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> looks like a hirsutissimum in trouble, is it?



It's labeled as Paph. esquirolei

If I'm not mistaken there is still discussion if it's a var. of hirsutissimum or a species on it's own.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2011)

Marc said:


> ...If I'm not mistaken there is still discussion if it's a var. of hirsutissimum or a species on it's own.




yup. depends if you're a lumper or a splitter

sorry but although i hope the inflorescence will be fine, i don't think it will be....


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far. 

I'll update you when something changes.

To bloom or not to bloom, that's the question.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinking blast from broken inflourence but maybe not. Good luck!


----------



## Marc (Mar 1, 2011)

No update pictures but the bud of the affected stem is still retaining it's colour and even increased in size a bit.

I'm still in doubt if it will survice yes or no.

On the other hand there is still another healty spike on this plant.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm. Still wish you luck!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2011)

Fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2011)

You may have given it support just in time. I hope so.


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2011)

Allthough the flower has opened up quite a bit over the last few weeks it's having problems with the last bit. Here are a few pictures of how it looks now. 











I'll give it a week or two and if it hasn't opened up by then I'm going to give it the snip-snip treatment.

On the other hand the other flower developed very well and is now open.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> Allthough the flower has opened up quite a bit over the last few weeks it's having problems with the last bit. Here are a few pictures of how it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea.

Ramon


----------



## Shiva (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, you were lucky that it grew on and opened that much. Even then it's very promising for the second flower.


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Well, you were lucky that it grew on and opened that much. Even then it's very promising for the second flower.



And the second flower can be seen here 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=271286#post271286


----------

